# Softcover Gift Edition of the Westminster Confession of Faith



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 5, 2012)

Just found out about a new edition of the WCF being printed by Banner of Truth that is done in a Softcover Gift Edition. I have already ordered some for our Communicants Class graduates. One nice touch is listed on BoT's Facebook page:



> Here is a look inside one of the new gift-edition Confessions that the Banner has just released.
> 
> This edition contains the Westminster Confession of Faith as approved by the GA of the Church of Scotland 1647. It also includes Chapters 20,23,31, as altered, amended, and adopted as the Doctrinal Part of the Constitution of the PCA, 1788. Additional footnotes have been inserted at Chapters 22.III, 24.IV, and 25.VI, to indicate other places where the Confession has been altered in the editions adopted by the OPC and the PCA.


----------

